# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  R-7, R-8, R-9, smart glasses, Osterhout Design Group, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Osterhout Design Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Osterhout Design Group Develops Next-Generation, Fully-Integrated Smart Glasses Using Qualcomm Technologies"

Combination of ODG’s Proprietary See-Through, Dual Display, Integrated Platform and Qualcomm® Snapdragon™805 Processor and Qualcomm® Vuforia™ SDK for Digital Eyewear Delivers Unparalleled Performance, Versatility and Optimization in Head-worn Computing

September 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ODG R7 Smartglass: 2X 720p lenses & Snapdragon 805 

Published on Sep 19, 2014




> ODG R7 Smartglass ODG has come out with a smartgalss running a Snapgragon 805 processor, which makes the R7 equivalent to running a high end tablet on your face. It has 2 720p lenses which make 3D possible. We checked out a few AR demos as well as some 3D GoPro footage at Uplinq 2014

----------


## Airicist

"The Future Of Wearable Technology Is In The Enterprise (At Least For Now)"

by Jonathan Shieber
December 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ODG unveils its first consumer AR glasses at CES 2017

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> On the heels of raising $58 million in December, the wearbles company Osterhout Design Group — known for making smart glasses and other gear for organizations like the U.S. military — is today making its first foray into the consumer market. At the CES show in Las Vegas, ODG unveiled the R-8 and R-9, two models of augmented reality smart glasses aimed at a wider range of consumers and light business users — — or “glasses for the masses”, as founder Ralph Osterhout describes it.

----------


## Airicist

We try to destroy $3,500 smart glasses

Published on May 28, 2017




> The R-7 HazLoc augmented-reality glasses are built to survive in extreme environments. So we put them through some torture tests.

----------

